# help! squelling noise-but brake shoes are ok!



## diamond (Oct 24, 2002)

I have a 98 Altima GXE, with 72,00kms (42,000 miles) on it.

I get a harsh squeeling noise (not exactly the metal on metal squel when the brakes are worn out), but metal on metal nonetheless from one rear drum...

I happens mostly when I the car is just started (brakes are cold) and goes away, except when I brake hard.

I opened up the drum to have a look, but the brakes look like there in good shape (and w/ only 72,000 km I'd hope so)...

Any ideas what the problem is?

Thanks!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Could just be pad shimmy. Harmless but annoying.

Seth


----------



## diamond (Oct 24, 2002)

*brake shimmy*

is there any way to fix brake shimmy?

THANKS


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Some compounds just have a tendancy to squeel more often than other and differ at different stages of wear.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it could also be glazed shoes and drum, it might also help to resurface the shoes by getting rid of the glaze, or replacing them, or machining the drums, also check the brake hardware just in case.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

im having a problem with the rear discs on my car. same thing, but when i looked at the back pads they looked fine. just replaced the front ones and so it has to be back. i tried installing new back pads, but i couldn't pump the brake fluid back into the reservoir to open the clamp thing (caliper?). i broke a C-clamp trying to close it, worked fine on the front ones.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Open the fluid reserviour cap and use an old brake pad and a c-clamp or pusher tool to push the piston back in. If it is a a screw-type piston, it must be screwed in while pushed in. 

Check this out... http://www.accordinglydone.com/tech.php?ID=76


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *it could also be glazed shoes and drum, it might also help to resurface the shoes by getting rid of the glaze, or replacing them, or machining the drums, also check the brake hardware just in case. *


thats the case i had... machining or replacing fixes the squeeling.


----------

